# Once in a lifetime opportunity



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I have been offered a job as the trainers assistant at a top Reined Cowhorse & Cutting barn! It's an incredible opportunity, I cannot believe this was just dropped in my lap. It's a live in, paid position & I can take my mare and my dog. AMAZING. It's also terrifying and daunting. I will be moving over an hour and a half away and it's very in the middle of nowhere( for me) as there is no cell service. The job is entirely hands on I'll be tacking, bathing and lunging to begin with and then will be moving up to riding. I had my first day yesterday and honestly I feel like an idiot and a total beginner because they do things entirely different than I do and than the style that I've been taught. I don't think either is better so much as its hard to learn a whole new way to handle horses. But im sticking with it! 

This is absolutely amazing considering ive been rotting away working at a bagel and coffee shop trying to figure out what I wanna do with my life and how to get where I wanna be. 

My mom just got laid off and I've been struggling to pay for 2 cars, and 2 horses not to mention my other bills. Living check to check and barely making it has always been worth it to keep our girls. Just goes to show good things can happen even when life looks like total crap and you're barely making it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is fantastic! I hope it is the very best possible experience. I am sure they did not ask you to come there without having a good reason, so you must have something valuable to offer. Good luck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Best of luck with the new job, sounds amazing, but no cell service :shock:


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Good luck with your new job


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I know I'm going to die without my phone! Especially with it being so challenging its like being naked and wanting to reach for my comfort blanket. However there is wifi so I'm thinking I can atleast do Internet texting...we will see. I'll definitely be focused whether or not I wanna be haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a great opportunity-Congrats!


----------



## missjellyjo (Dec 12, 2011)

GOOD FOR YOU! Isn't it frickin great to be living horses? I just had the same thing happen recently and was thinking about posting earlier, but didn't want to jinx it until after my first day...which was TODAY! I am working with kids through a program with the local schools to keep kids that don't have good home lives from getting into trouble. The woman who hired me on is still finishing getting all of it together, but she is doing a great job so far. She is helping me find a full time job working out and possibly showing horses until she has more kids in the program so I can work full time for the program. I was feeling exactly how you were. I had just wrecked and totaled my car with no insurance, lost my residence, and my job. Then when I thought it couldn't get worse I had the greatest opportunity I have ever been offered. Crazy world! Good luck!!!


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!! I completely understand not wanting to jinx it I didnt tell anyone I didn't need to until after my first day and I decided it was for sure. If nothing else it'll be an amazing experience!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow!~~Two lucky gals to get to live the horse dream & just in the nick of time. It looks like my escrow here will be closing soon after the New Year, so I will be in AZ soon, & have lots more time to spend w/my horses.


----------



## missjellyjo (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks and it was nice to share it! I am so excited...What part of cali do you live? I'm originally from san jose up in norcal. I miss it!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm near the Ontario Airport for the last 34 years, but have lived a bit in San Jose & grew up in Sacramento. Now I'll be East of Kingman in the Peacock Mtns. Can't wait! Good luck to you in your new ventures!


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

I am in southern CA how funny  congrat again to both of you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TKButtermilk (May 20, 2010)

So today was my second day and I also moved some of my things as its live in. Talk about a long day! Had to leave my house by 430 to get here by 6. Yuck! Thankfully I won't be doing that much  I am in love! It's an easy but tough job if that makes any sense, I didn't feel half as stupid today now that I know how they handle their horses and how they want me to handle them. I've realized that it's easy to give scratches when grooming so the no petting rule is a bust, it's more of a no "coochy coochy coo" rule anyways. I think I've decided I'm not going to openly post the name of the ranch because I'm sure at some point I'm going to want to whine about it and annoying customers at some point and I want to have a place to vent and not be putting anyone down. Although I personally wouldn't (and won't) do a few of their training techniques it's still a job and a learning experience so I'm not complaining!  
My job is the trainers assistant which means no mucking or feeding, I tack up, lounge, groom, braid, and keep track of what horses are where and who needs what. I will be riding soon, and will be taking care of everything when the trainer travels (ahh!) it's INTENSE. Today, among other things, I hiked up the driveway in pitch black to retrieve a mare from turnout who spooked the whole way down every time my body moved at all(like walking..I was praying I wouldn't trip and have her spook right over top of me), locked myself out of my new home and had to break in, had a down and dirty moment with a stud colt who thinks he's hot shizz, and was shot at twice by a bb gun out of nowhere. Wow. Talk about a start to a new life!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow shot by a bb gun! Twice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats, All, on new jobs! Wish you All very best luck!


----------

